# all done now



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hello guys .iam planing on turning this tank into one that looks like diddy eggs .

this is the tank

alos this is some substrate i have got .what u think ill need more bags if its good stuff .
View attachment 121477

i intend to aply the flourite as a bottom layer then a mix of sand and complete substate.the top layer pure white sand


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

new tanks are always fun ... i wish i had money or time to start a new one!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Substrate is very important. It's good to see you are investing in a good one.








I also use Seachem's Fluorite.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck with the new tank. I was thinking of adding Flourite to my 75 as the substrate. I have it my 37 gallon and I have had nothing but results with it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cool ill grab another bag of the flourite ill keep u guys posted on whats happing with the tank


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok guys i decided to go with pure flourite as substrate.

also my custom lighting came today .thanks to my brother lol it did take him a week ,but great job none the less.its made to house 220 watts over a 65 gallon.anyone now what wpg that is?

getitng more stuff today like plumbing ill post more pics soon

View attachment 122932

View attachment 122933


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

220/65=3.39wpg

I hope you are putting CO2 on this tank.

Make sure to keep that reflector clean as well... you want it to be as reflective as possible to put as much light as possible into your tank.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

so u think i have enuff light.

also is it a absoulte must i run a co2 with this much light.

and any ideas how long the lights should be on per day


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

jackburton said:


> so u think i have enuff light.
> 
> also is it a absoulte must i run a co2 with this much light.
> 
> and any ideas how long the lights should be on per day


i run my tank on 1 WPG. you've got enough light that if you don't put in some CO2, you'll have a lot of algae. with less light, the CO2 in the water would be enough for the plants but with that much light, you'll need to keep the plants growing fast and healthy to keep ahead of algae.

make sense?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

jackburton said:


> so u think i have enuff light.
> 
> also is it a absoulte must i run a co2 with this much light.
> 
> and any ideas how long the lights should be on per day


Once you get over the 2wpg range you need to add in CO2, otherwise it is just going to make it that much harder to keep your tank in balance and keep the algae out of it. You are going to have more light over that tank than I have over any of my tanks, including my planted tanks that I have pressurized CO2 running on.

As for the amount of time to have the lights on per day... most people say 10-12 hours is about right. A few of my setups have half the lights come on for a couple hours, then the other half of the lights so that they are all on, then at night half shut off then a while later the other half shut off. I am yet to have an issue with any of my tanks and most are on for around 14hours a day on average, most because I like to be able to see them before I go to work to make sure everything comes on ok and then I like to see them when I get home at night.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep, with 3 wpg, you will have to have pressurized CO2, or your tank will be a hughe headache.
It is a must. You will have to dose all fertilizers for sure as well. Dosing macros one day, and micros the next is how I do it.
Every day. Get the CO2 you need


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok i got my tank setup now via the co2 i have it but seems wierd .also i halfed my watts per gallon to see how it goes.

heres a list of plants i have in.

4x ryptocoryne x willisii
5x echinodorus tenellus
2x limnophila sessiliflora
1X alternathera reineckii rosseafolia
1x nymphaea lotus zenkenri
4x cryptocoryne petchii
1x echinodorus x barthii

i also intend to add vallis to my tank when i find some .

anyfeed back on the plants i have would be great .and what they look like full size.

my co2 i think is american got a 2 pin plug and seems like stuff is missing ill post pics maybe u can help .

here is tank day 2 after setup .i hope she takes off well 
View attachment 123835

View attachment 123836

View attachment 123837


all pics of camara phone sorry .any ideas of plants to use plus say so . thanks pics do it no justice


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats going to be awesome when it grows in nice and thick..


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks good dude... how much did makin ur tank planted cost you? like substrate and stuff?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cost

tank £200 got a deal on it.was £350
co2 £100
substrate £80
plants £40
plump pipe £10 .so much better than hose.pipes for pro 
ferts .seachem exel.iron.phos.nitrogren.potassium. all £5 each

lights 55what bulbs .£21 each have 4 but only using 2.diy lighting from brother free

iam looking for a 2pin adaptor for my c02 then itll really take off


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks very nice

Are you running full lights on this tank? Can you post a pic of your CO2 setup?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i will post a pic of my co2 when its on .but need to get a 2pin adapter first


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome tank and fish


----------



## beano (Oct 18, 2006)

Lovely!

Just out of curiosity, those are great pics from a camera phone, what phone do you have?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope I've gotten to you before you've added your layer of white sand. 
Adding the sand on top of your substrate is not going to work out like I think you're hoping. It will settle down into the substrate and it will all get mixed toghether as you plant it and move stuff around. 
Aside from that it looks like you're off to a good start. 
If you're not ready to jump into pressureized CO2 you can still pull it off with DIY and Excell for your CO2 supply. It's just a tad hard to regulate.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your tank looks good Jack. I really like the look of the Flourite.


----------

